# bear cc hits. When they gonna start?



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Chompin at the bit here. Put in to wasatch west summer with 9 points


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I hope they hit today or tomorrow, the wait is killing me.


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm guessing Tuesday


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Hope I draw so I can finally use all the donuts n cupcakes I have been saving in my freezer


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Cards starting to get hit now


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My Visa got whacked. Mrs. CCG will be hunting Manti-north summer for Yogi this year.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

My bro got a hit. Spring tag on the books for him or spring lasals for his girlfriend. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Drew San Juan Summer


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Nothing here yet


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

You lucky sobs


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Still nothing on the card. :x I can only keep the fingers crossed.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I am headed to the La Sals <<--O/OOO°)OO


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm starting to lose hope. How many points did you guys all have?


----------



## Jasp!985 (Mar 7, 2018)

Just got hit today! Looks like the wife will be bow hunting some bear on Book Cliffs south this August!!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

35whelen said:


> I'm starting to lose hope. How many points did you guys all have?


I had 10, now I have 11.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Dang it. That's a shame. Not sure if they're even doing wasatch west objective harvest this year.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

schoolhousegrizz said:


> Drew San Juan Summer


I'm hoping that's the tag I draw. I got hit and this was my first choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like I will be going into next year with 12 points


----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

My buddy drew the north slope/ three corners multi season tag with 2 points! Talk about luck. Now we just need to figure out the baiting process neither one of us have ever done it just spot and stalk in Montana 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Point number 10 for me then. Dagnabbit


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Any emails yet? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

My brother got his email. Still waiting for mine.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Just received my email..............I have now drawn 11 unsuccessful bear hunts. That's one tag a year for eleven years. Now that's luck. :-?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Still no email or withdrawal


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

35whelen said:


> Still no email or withdrawal


My bro hasn't got an email yet either but if you go on the website and look at your draw history it should be there. My brother drew the Book Cliffs.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Unsuccessful. Figured that. Dang


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I had 12 points so they pretty much had no choice but to give me mine. No email for me though yet either but money has be pulled.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

no email yet for me though.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

how long does it take for my extra bonus point to show?


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

I drew finally not sure how its going to go but it should be fun.
Book Cliffs, Bitter Creek/South BR7101 May 26–June 29
I had 9 points


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

No bears for me this year. Not real surprised by that though.


----------



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

I never got an email about the results for my bear application. I got the email letting me know that I had applied but never got one with the results. Anyone else? Do I just call the DWR?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

SwedishCowboy said:


> I never got an email about the results for my bear application. I got the email letting me know that I had applied but never got one with the results. Anyone else? Do I just call the DWR?


I haven't gotten an email either (but I just applied for a point). My points also haven't been updated on the website.

The guidebook says results would be available on or before March 9, so at this point I think a call would be appropriate.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I got my email last night unsuccessful 12 years still isn't a long enough wait I guess

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

They sent me two emails on the 13th to rub it in I guess. Congrats to all you that drew. Keep us posted on your hunts


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok... still no email for me, and my points aren't updated in the system either. Anyone else? I just hope they fix whatever their problem is before they try to release the big game results.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I got my email but no point yet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Point finally showed up. First species to go into double digits on points.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Cool. My point is updated as well.

Never did get that email...


----------

